# Who does gymkhana?



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I LOVE gymkhana! Who else on here loves to run???


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Meeee!

Fast is so much fun, and I swear my horses love it as much as I do!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

It's always been my favorite (well along with trail riding) I love to go fast too though!


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

which events are your favorite and which ones do u hate???


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

My favorites are barrels, plug and keyhole.


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> My favorites are barrels, plug and keyhole.


What is "plug"?

My faves are Texas (speed) barrels and single stake. HATE speedball...lol


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Plug is one barrel, go straight in, around the barrel and back out.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I do!
I run Pole Weaving, Key Race, Pennant Race, Jumping Figure 8, Speed Dash, Cloverleaf Barrels, Egg and Spoon, and sometimes Ribbon Race, 4-In-A-Line or Rescue Race if someone needs an extra partner.


----------

